# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Nano 150

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Nano 150 de comp.-18 de larg.-32 de alt. 70 litros brutos.
 Este aquario era de agua doce e foi muito negociado cá em casa,como só me deram 18 cms de bancada eu aproveitei o comprimento e é muito agradavel almoçar ou jantar mesmo em frente do aqua.

 Montado em 27-10-2007
 Aquario diy com vidro de 5mm com trave ao meio.
 Circulação-maxi jet 1000 e maxi jet 500 
 Aquecimento-fluval tronic de 100w
 Escumador-seaclone 100
 Iluminação-calha lifetech 4x54w
 Rocha viva 10 k
 aragonite 8 k

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Algumas fotos

----------


## José Carlos Bolotinha

Parabéns Pedro!

Finalmente um nano que não é uma medida standart ou um cubo!

Nos foruns de nanos americanos os aquários baixos e longos são a grande "moda".
Permitem com iluminação T5 ou mesmo Power Compact, manter todo o tipo de corais, devido à pequena coluna de água e são estéticamente fantásticos!

Eu acabei de montar o meu primeiro aquário com 80(c)x35(p)x25(alt) - antiga tartarugueira - que tem 70 litros brutos (a mesma litragem do teu) e já tenho um móvel da sala de baixo de olho (sujeito a negociação) para fazer um com 150x40x30.

Continua com actualizações, pois o potencial desse layout é enorme!

Abraço,
Zé Carlos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Num aqua com estas dimensões acham que é possivel manter um zebrasoma scopas ou flavescens.Ou então dêm-me umas dicas de bons controladores de algas que sejam compativeis com as medidas deste aqua.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> : dêm-me umas dicas de bons controladores de algas que sejam compativeis com as medidas deste aqua.




Boas :Olá:  
Escenio bicolor... :SbOk3: 
Pequeno , bonito, devorador de algas, facil de encontrar á venda,
barato ....
Não coloques cirurgiões num aqua pequeno e estreito...
nem conseguém dar a volta :yb624:  
Parabens pelo formato do aqua ( eu já estive para fazer um 150*30*30 )
se alguém criticar o formato diz-lhes que vão ver 
os aquas de corais da sohal...  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
boa sorte e não exageres nos peixes

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Os primeiros seres,Palaemon serratus.




  Este veio à boleia dos camarões,não sei como se chama.



  Os primeiros corais e algas,xenia e craulerpa racemosa



 Caulastrea curvata e nausithoe,



  Botryocladia uvaria



  Parazoanthus gracilis



 Geral

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  A primeira aquisição Halichoeres chrysus.


    Três aquisições indesejaveis Aptaisias.



    Para acabar com as aptaisias.
    Material necessario:massa para colar corais,tesoura para cortar a massa e um estilete que serve o cabo de um pincel para aplicar a massa em cima das aptaisias.



   Morrem por esmagamento :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas 
> Escenio bicolor...
> Pequeno , bonito, devorador de algas, facil de encontrar á venda,
> barato ....
> Não coloques cirurgiões num aqua pequeno e estreito...
> nem conseguém dar a volta 
> Parabens pelo formato do aqua ( eu já estive para fazer um 150*30*30 )
> se alguém criticar o formato diz-lhes que vão ver 
> os aquas de corais da sohal...    
> boa sorte e não exageres nos peixes


   Pode-se ter dois?
   Alguem sabe de outro peixe que seja bom controlador de algas?

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Pode-se ter dois?


Atenção que não convém ter dois blennies no mesmo aqua  :yb668:  
Acontece o mesmo com os gobbies...

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Este reff ainda existe??
Vai atualizando pois é um aqua com dimenções pouco vulgares e é sempre bom ver coisas diferentes ,fora das medidas"padrão".

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Se eu fosse a ti retirava a rocha que tem a caulerpa racemosa. Isso é uma praga pior que as 7 pragas do Egipto.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Este reff ainda existe??
> Vai atualizando pois é um aqua com dimenções pouco vulgares e é sempre bom ver coisas diferentes ,fora das medidas"padrão".


  Sim o reef ainda existe mas foi invadido por alga filamentosa verde que por sinal ainda é uma praga pior que a craulerpa racemosa pois ela desapareceu 
  Adquiri bastantes eremitas de patas castanhas a ver se as controlam e tive que tirar os gracilis e a caulastrea
  Quanto der uma limpeza nos vidros tiro umas fotos.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
  A trave do meu nano descolou.Vou aproveitar para colar duas traves francesas.
  Se eu tirar tudo para outro aqua (menos o areão) guardar a agua,colar as traves,esperar 24h para a cola secar e voltar a por tudo de novo vou ter algum problema?
  Ou haverá outra forma de colar as traves sem ter de desmontar o aqua?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Finalmente colei as traves.Fi-lo em 48h pois tive de colar uma de cada vez,tirei tudo menos o areão deitei o aqua e primeiro colei a trave da frente e no segundo dia a de traz.Voltei a por tudo e finalmente acho que me vi livre da alga filamentosa verde pois adquiri um zebrasoma.

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

O teu nano está muito fixe. Pelo que percebi encostaste as rochas ao 
vidro de traz assim ganhaste mais espaço, o que já dá para por mais uns peixitos :Whistle:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> O teu nano está muito fixe. Pelo que percebi encostaste as rochas ao 
> vidro de traz assim ganhaste mais espaço, o que já dá para por mais uns peixitos


Sim foi o que eu fiz encostar as rochas ao vidro de traseiro até parece mais largo.
De momento só tenho dois peixes o crisus e o zebrasoma.Como vou por sps não tenciono por mais nenhum.

----------


## João Castelo

Pedro,

Ainda tens o Halichoeres chrysus ? Come camarões ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro,
> 
> Ainda tens o Halichoeres chrysus ? Come camarões ?
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Boas joão
Desculpa pois só hoje é que reparei no teu post.
Ainda tenho o crhysus e os serratus,nunca o vi atacar os camarões.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa tarde
> 
> Alguém sabe como está este projecto?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Este projecto vai indo devagar.Manter três aquarios não é nada fácil.
Para controlar as algas tive que optar poe um Zebrasoma flavescens e ele acabou com as filamentosas verdes tenho tambem um Halichoeres chrysus e um ocellaris.
Quanto a corais tenho feito e comprado alguns frags que se vão aguentando.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Como agora tenho mais tempo resolvi alterar este nano para por uns cavalos marinhos.
Comprei uma Sunsun de 3000 e um escumador Deltec MCE 300.
Só me falta encontrar os cavalos marinhos.
Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar um casal?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Até há algum tempo atrás a RedFish tinha uns quantos...
Ainda estive quase para investir neles... quando andava perdido no que diz respeito ao destino a dar ao meu aquário.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Bom dia Pedro
> 
> Até há algum tempo atrás a RedFish tinha uns quantos...
> Ainda estive quase para investir neles... quando andava perdido no que diz respeito ao destino a dar ao meu aquário.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Acho que a RedFish fechou.

----------


## Felipe Grion

Aqua muito bakana!

gostei muito !
continue assim!

______________
Felipe GRion

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Finalmente consegui arranjar cavalos marinhos e ter tempo de por umas fotos.










Os cavalos amarelos são Hippocampus kuda e os laranjas sâo Hippocampus reidi e estão a comer artemia e misis 
O que é que se pode dar mais para variar a alimentação?
Alguém sabe se estas espécies se cruzam uma com a outra.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Belo aquário de cavalos marinhos. Quanto à alimentação podes dar também Cyclop-eez.

Esse escumador é o mais pequeno da Deltec?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> :
> 
>     Três aquisições indesejaveis Aptaisias.
> 
> [/img]


Olá

Além dessas indesejadas aptasias, se não estou em erro tens também nesse coral uns hidrozoários( podem se parazoanthus gracilis), caso se confirme terás de os eliminar, senão vão-se tornar uma praga indesejável, acabando por cobrir os corais matando-os.

No entanto tenta colocar uma foto mais nitida para realmente se verificar se são hidrozoários ou gracilis.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Belo aquário de cavalos marinhos. Quanto à alimentação podes dar também Cyclop-eez.
> 
> Esse escumador é o mais pequeno da Deltec?


Boas Ricardo
Já experimentei o cyclop-eeze e eles não comeram,devem achar aquilo muito pequeno pois já têm mais ou menos oito cm.
O escumador é um Deltec MC 300 acho que é o mais pequeno da Deltec e trabalha com um maxi-jet de 1000 litros.
Como o aqua tem pouca corrente para um comprimento de 1,5 metros decidi canalizar a água que sai do escumador para o outro lado do aqua.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá
> 
> Além dessas indesejadas aptasias, se não estou em erro tens também nesse coral uns hidrozoários( podem se parazoanthus gracilis), caso se confirme terás de os eliminar, senão vão-se tornar uma praga indesejável, acabando por cobrir os corais matando-os.
> 
> No entanto tenta colocar uma foto mais nitida para realmente se verificar se são hidrozoários ou gracilis.


Boas Paulo
Já não tenho essa pedra e optei por não por corais agressivos com cavalos marinhos tipo gracilis,euphilias,etc.
Coloquei zoantos,colt,stilopora.histrix,caulastrea,lobofito  m e gorgonia.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Vou mudar a iluminação de 10000 para 14000 nesta foto dá para ver a diferença.A da esquerda é a de 1400.

----------

